# Brown Algae



## artoledo (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey guys my tank has been invaded by brown algae and i dont know where it came from. i have a wet dry filter, seaclone protein skimmer which sucks, 75 gallon tank, about 100 lbs of live rock 3 damsels, 1 bluebanded goby and a xenia which i added a couple of days ago. Any thoughts?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you sure this is an algae and not a diatom bloom?


----------



## artoledo (Mar 20, 2007)

im going to upload some pics. bare with me.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

how long has the tank been running? how long are your lights on and how old are they?


----------



## artoledo (Mar 20, 2007)

The tank has been running since March 6th and the lights are Coralife 2x10K, 2xActinic, 4 Moon LED's. Theyre are on about 12hrs a day. they are 4 days old.


----------



## artoledo (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess no one has the answer on how to get rid of this thing?


----------

